# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Армия и СУ

## Я_смысл_жизни

Мне 20ь, я скоро(буквально к концу октября) иду в армию, наверное вы уже поняли, что недолго я там буду отжиматься и подтягиваться  :Big Grin:  Я решил, что в армии я себя то и убью! Я канеш проходил в военкомате проверку у психиатара, но вы(точнее только парни =)) наверное знаете, какие там врачи, я ей сказал, что я не буйный и меня отпустили!  :Big Grin: 
Можете, если хотите, сказать мне пару слов на прощание, но создал данную тему я не только для этого! Как вы вообще думаете, смогли бы вы, из всех способов СУ выбрать именно такой(т.е. пристрелиться), вообщем пишите всё, что думаете на данную тему!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

Мой ответ есесено первый! =)

----------


## Unity

Ха-ха! В своё время я также шикировалА призывную комиссию, – заявив, что «…Аз есмЪ ни он, ни она; ни муж, ни жена»… Боже, как же теперь смешно всё это вспоминать…  :Big Grin:   :Smile:  
А если серьёзно, – отношение к службе: решительно-отрицательное, принципиально-негативное. Призыв, – суть насилие над душой – и я бы мстила, упрячь "общество" меня в барак, следуя мерзкой древней традиции, – подожгла бы склады при первой ладной возможности, или устроила бы массовое убийство старших по званию с последующим СУ, окажись только у меня в руках что-либо огнестрельное. Кому интересно Служить, тратя попусту год своей жизни, – милости просим в армию; кого это откровенно Не Интересует, – извольте, пожалуйста, не беспокоить. США, Великобритания, Франция и даже Австралия, страна-континент, как и множество прочих ведущих стран мира подавно отказались от подобного архаизма, – мы же, как кажется, так и остались в Средневековье. Раб работает под принуждением в треть силы; насильно призванный солдат, скорее всего, перейдёт на сторону врага, случись только конфликт…  :Frown:

----------


## товарищ мышъ

Я одно время занимался частной охранной деятельностью и конечно имел доступ к оружию, но к своему стыду не раз приставляя к виску валыну так и не нажал на спусковой крючёк.

----------


## Дима_

Я проходил военкомиссию с мамой, они о чем то поговорили, врач увидел, что я не в адеквате (это видно по моему флуду и бреду, который я пишу на этом форуме), направили в ПНД. Там я вел себя относительно адекватно, потому что я псих и не псих одновременно,  В военном билете написали "Чувак странный, пока служить ему не надо".
Я_смысл_жизни, хм, а как мне удалось то откосить? А тебе не удалось...

----------


## смертник

> Мне 20ь, я скоро(буквально к концу октября) иду в армию, наверное вы уже поняли, что недолго я там буду отжиматься и подтягиваться  Я решил, что в армии я себя то и убью! Я канеш проходил в военкомате проверку у психиатара, но вы(точнее только парни =)) наверное знаете, какие там врачи, я ей сказал, что я не буйный и меня отпустили! 
> Можете, если хотите, сказать мне пару слов на прощание, но создал данную тему я не только для этого! Как вы вообще думаете, смогли бы вы, из всех способов СУ выбрать именно такой(т.е. пристрелиться), вообщем пишите всё, что думаете на данную тему!


 я вижу несколько смайлов в твоём сообщении, ты думаешь самоубийство это так весело? тебе 20, жизнь твоя только начинается, а ты её собираешься оборвать, каковы причины этого?

----------


## DeD

Автор может натыришь сначала там нам стволы?

----------


## Дима_

DeD, неа, оружие можно давать только адекватным людям!!

----------


## товарищ мышъ

Бог создал людей(его нет), а полковник Кольт сделал имх равными

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

> Я_смысл_жизни, хм, а как мне удалось то откосить? А тебе не удалось...


 Да просто яж писал, психиатр особо не докапывался, я сдерживался, она(была девушка) спросила как учусь, какие отношения в групе и т.д., я всё побыренькому ответил норм и она меня отпустила(наверно сыграло то, что она была ещё молодая, старуха 100% докапалась бы =))).




> каковы причины этого?


 Если честно, то писать очень и очень долго, на форуме я уже в разных темах отписывался, если не в падлу поищи.... =))




> Автор может натыришь сначала там нам стволы?


 Без б! =))




> DeD, неа, оружие можно давать только адекватным людям!!


 Хз,хз..........




> Бог создал людей(его нет), а полковник Кольт сделал имх равными


 Аминь.... =)))

----------


## Flashback

> Мне 20ь, я скоро(буквально к концу октября) иду в армию, наверное вы уже поняли, что недолго я там буду отжиматься и подтягиваться  Я решил, что в армии я себя то и убью! Я канеш проходил в военкомате проверку у психиатара, но вы(точнее только парни =)) наверное знаете, какие там врачи, я ей сказал, что я не буйный и меня отпустили! 
> Можете, если хотите, сказать мне пару слов на прощание, но создал данную тему я не только для этого! Как вы вообще думаете, смогли бы вы, из всех способов СУ выбрать именно такой(т.е. пристрелиться), вообщем пишите всё, что думаете на данную тему!


 За ето люди другие пострадают, многих снимут с должности, врача уволят, короче если хочешь чтоб тебя люди запомнили только полным мудаком - валяй, мудак. Хотя успеешь ли ты это сделать до того как получишь смирительный укол в виде удара прикладом в рыло - большой вопрос. А потом отправишься в дурдом на пожизненно, весело да?

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

> За ето люди другие пострадают, многих снимут с должности, врача уволят, короче если хочешь чтоб тебя люди запомнили только полным мудаком - валяй, мудак. Хотя успеешь ли ты это сделать до того как получишь смирительный укол в виде удара прикладом в рыло - большой вопрос. А потом отправишься в дурдом на пожизненно, весело да?


 Я уже об этом подумал, но меня это мало волнует мудак! И попрошу впредь не выражаться, это моё мнение и не нужно никого оскорблять!
P.S. Прошу админов, если они зайдут в эту тему, забанить это "человека" на недельку другую, за мат и оскорбления!

----------


## Flashback

> Я уже об этом подумал, но меня это мало волнует мудак! И попрошу впредь не выражаться, это моё мнение и не нужно никого оскорблять!
> P.S. Прошу админов, если они зайдут в эту тему, забанить это "человека" на недельку другую, за мат и оскорбления!


 Дитятко обиделось, дитятко плачет. В детский сад тебе надо, а не в армию, лол

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

> Дитятко обиделось, дитятко плачет. В детский сад тебе надо, а не в армию, лол


 Знаешь как говорится "легко трындеть в интернете, прикрывшись аватаркой(которой у тебя даже и нет)". Я уверен, что по жизни ты полное чмо!
P.S. Прошу админов, если они зайдут в эту тему, забанить это "человека" на недельку другую, за мат и оскорбления!

----------


## Flashback

> Знаешь как говорится "легко трындеть в интернете, прикрывшись аватаркой(которой у тебя даже и нет)". Я уверен, что по жизни ты полное чмо!
> P.S. Прошу админов, если они зайдут в эту тему, забанить это "человека" на недельку другую, за мат и оскорбления!


 еще раз попроси, может сам Господь услышит твою мольбу и забанит меня, на недельку, другую

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

> еще раз попроси, может сам Господь услышит твою мольбу и забанит меня, на недельку, другую


 В бога я не верю!
P.S. Прошу админов, если они зайдут в эту тему, забанить это "человека" на недельку другую, за мат и оскорбления, а теперь ещё и флуд!

----------


## Flashback

> В бога я не верю!
> P.S. Прошу админов, если они зайдут в эту тему, забанить это "человека" на недельку другую, за мат и оскорбления, а теперь ещё и флуд!


 Прошу админов, если они зайдут в ету тему, забаньте меня на недельку другую, а то у человека начнется истерический припадок и он застрелится ножкой от стула, лол

----------


## U.F.O.

20 лет, значит учился где то? или гулял 2 года? мне вот тоже в армию 26 октября бритым и с вещами на призывной пункт. какая у тебя группа по здоровью? долго комиссию проходил? ты уверен што ты не в ЖДВ попадёшь, где вместо огнестрела выдают лопаты? а вообще под обильными люлями мировозрение поменяется.

----------


## Дима_

> За ето люди другие пострадают, многих снимут с должности, врача уволят


 Он  в себя стрелять будет, а не в других!
А вообще вы все бредите! Такому человек не могут дать оружие!!! Особенно, если уже видно что он ненормальный. Если во время службы в армии свихнулся - это одно. А так пропустят - только если в самой медкомиссии психи!

----------


## Flashback

> Он  в себя стрелять будет, а не в других!!


 ты читать умеешь? многих снимут с должности, врача уволят

----------


## Дима_

Flashback, так как же этот врач пропустил этого неадеквата?? Значит правильно сделают, что уволят.
Для справки - читать я умею!
Ты это откуда знаешь, кого там снимут и уволят?

----------


## Flashback

> Flashback, так как же этот врач пропустил этого неадеквата?? Значит правильно сделают, что уволят.
> Для справки - читать я умею!
> Ты это откуда знаешь, кого там снимут и уволят?


 А ты как думаешь? Врач действует по инструкции, сейчас недобор в армии, поэтому такое отношение, то что физически годен - определить легко, а чтобы точно проверить психику по идее они должны направлять на обследование в психдиспансер, но все довольно проще - если призывник нормально закончил школу, не состоял и не состоит на учете у невропатолога или психиатра, ведет себя нормально, проявляет желание попасть в армию - то хуле, конечно примут. И не факт что он больной вообще, что у него реальная депрессия, по-моему он просто редкий придурок, это видно по его рассуждениям, ты только почитай что он пишет, и определить что у этого придурка на уме не так то просто. Поэтому врач конечно не виноват, но если он реально застрелиться, родители поднимут хай, то из врача могут просто сделать козла отпущения и уволить, но до этого конечно будут капитальные разборки в самой армии, типо не довели ли нормального парня до суицида жестокие деды и т.п и т.д.. Тоесть достанется всем - даже простым солдатам. Вобщем - проблемы будут у людей,  серьезные проблемы, из-за одного идиота.

----------


## Дима_

Flashback, вы намекаете на то, что если хочешь застрелиться, то делай это втихаря в одиночку, а не в армии?
Я был в психдиспансере, ничего там не проверяют! Пил какие то таблетки, помогал работникам - убраться, с едой и т.д. Давали какие то тесты, я ответил на все вопрсоы верно, кроме одного! Потом при выписке написали на карте "Чувак странный, ему в армию не надо". В чем тогда заключается обследование?

----------


## Flashback

> Flashback, вы намекаете на то, что если хочешь застрелиться, то делай это втихаря в одиночку, а не в армии?
> Я был в психдиспансере, ничего там не проверяют! Пил какие то таблетки, помогал работникам - убраться, с едой и т.д. Давали какие то тесты, я ответил на все вопрсоы верно, кроме одного! Потом при выписке написали на карте "Чувак странный, ему в армию не надо". В чем тогда заключается обследование?


 Первый вопрос оставлю без ответа, он и смешон и грустен, отвечать на него  как то неудобно =)))))
А на второй вопрос про диспансер отвечаешь ты сам  - пошел, прошел тест, получил белый билет. Если бы отправили этого дурачка, так же бы тестами определили, сунули белый билет в зубы и домой

----------


## Дима_

Первый вопрос был риторический!

----------


## Flashback

> Первый вопрос был риторический!


 Тогда отвечу - да, и я тонко намекнул, заметь =))

----------


## Ice

ИМХО 
Если ты здесь не можешь застрелиться, то и в армии не застрелишься. 
С чего вы решили что мысли о суициде бывают только у психически больных людей? 
Давно доказано что это нормально и является адекватной реакцией на проблемы и бывает у здоровых людей... 
Он же автор темы уживается рядом с людьми, в компаниях, учится, общается. 
Вот если бы он был психопат его бы однозночно не взяли, у человека все на внешности написано, почитайте книги по психиатрии, поверите что психиатры вряд ли ошибутся... 
Меня не взяли, призывной вручил бумажку в которой был диагноз расстройство личности шизодиного типа и отправили в дурку где еще шизофрению поставили...

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

> ИМХО 
> Если ты здесь не можешь застрелиться, то и в армии не застрелишься.


 С чего ты взял? У меня просто оружия тут нет, в армии будет, если даш пушку, то хоть прям щас!




> 20 лет, значит учился где то? или гулял 2 года?


 Да, учился на повара! Но в армии готовить не буду!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дима_

> Вобщем - проблемы будут у людей,  серьезные проблемы, из-за одного идиота.


 Тогда правильный ход - уничтожить Я_смысл_жизни до того, как он попадет в армию! Тогда он не застрелит себя в армии, не уволят людей и не будет и у них проблем. То есть будущее можно изменить! Либо сообщить план человека с ником Я_смысл_жизни, чтобы в армии предотвратили этот инцидент!
К тому же, Я_смысл_жизни в любом случае умрёт - либо от своей руки, либо от чужой!

----------


## U.F.O.

а ещё можно послать терминатора в прошлое, што бы тот убил пра-пра-прадеда Я_смысл_жизни. будущее изменится. ни кого не уволят. я стану богатым и знаменитым, павлик дуров не захватит мир. кенади не застрелят.

----------


## Дима_

U.F.O., вообще то я не шутил и говорил серьёзно!!

----------


## U.F.O.

все мы здесь собрались по серьёзному поводу.

----------


## Дима_

U.F.O., вы на что намекаете?

----------


## U.F.O.

Дима_. а вы как думаете? какие цели вы приследуете, што вы затеяли, какую игру вы ведёте? о_0

----------


## Дима_

Я уже написал - предотвратить увольнение врача, снятие людей с должностей. Я_смысл_жизни может создать проблемы людям. Значит желательно сделать так, чтоб он не мог это сделать, так как те люди не виновны и Я_смысл_жизни не прав, создавая другим проблемы

----------


## U.F.O.

мы хотим одного и того же. но мой вариант мне нравится больше. прости, ничего личного, это просто бизнес.

----------


## Дима_

Ваш вариант невыполним, а мой выполним!

----------


## U.F.O.

вы обсмотрелись фильмов. мой вариант реален как валенки с набором заплаток на вооружении армии РФ.

----------


## Дима_

Ваш вариант из разряда фантастики, потому что в реальности терминаторов нет. И машины времени тоже. А мой из реальности!

----------


## U.F.O.

если вы не видели терминаторов, то это не значит, што их нет. счастливую жизнь тоже не все видели, но она есть.

----------


## Дима_

Если б они были, во всех бы СМИ трубили бы об этом!

----------


## U.F.O.

вы вероятно плохо читаете пресу. британские учёные уже изобрели терминаторов, а русские слессари по секретным чертежам удачно смастирили их точные копии. вот http://demotivation.ru/h1l6r2bc5d9epic.html - здесь показана британкая модель(справа) и усовершенствованая русская модель(слева) с усиленой бронёй. http://demotivation.ru/nvzjbnue1w6epic.html - а это прототип биомеханической сторожевой сабаки, скоро поступит на вооружение пограничников РФ. кстате ещё я слышал, што к 2030 году на вооружение военных сил РФ поступят высокотехнологиные нановаленки с увеличеным количеством нанозаплаток. вот так вот, пусть америкосы знают, што россия готова к войне!

----------


## Дима_

Эти терминаторы очень слабы, Т из фильма в 10 раз сильнее. Также они не выглядят как люди и они легко запалятся на улице. И интелекта у них своего нет, нужен оператор человек, который будет им управлять! Так что не изобрели ещё. И да, перенести в прошлое у вас не получится, нет прибора для переноса!

----------


## U.F.O.

внешний вид обманчив. например как автомат калашникава, на вид отстой-отстоем, а на деле же он даже без патронов убивать может(друг кантрактник рассказывал).
как нам переместить терминатора в прошлое, спросите вы? - очень просто, отвечу вам я!  мои научные наблюдения показали, што когда накуриваешься время замедляется, причём это реально заметно, если смотреть на секундомер процессе научного эксперемента. следовательно, если дико обкуриться, то время пойдёт в спять. из всего мною сказаного выше следует простой и логичный вывод - нам надо в усмерть накурить терминатора. как и всё гениальное мой план прост и надёжен.

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

> Наверное, если не смог вне армии себя убить, то и там не сможешь. Хотя, может, там поводов станет больше убить себя. Я за четвертый вариант


 А чё не прогалосавал?  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

> нам надо в усмерть накурить терминатора. как и всё гениальное мой план прост и надёжен.


 Мне бы тоже это не помешало, в прошлом надо коечто исправить, если это сделать, я может и не попаду на ваш форум. не решу себя пристрелить и из-за меня не уволят много людей!!!! Скока надо выкурить чтобы вернуться лет на десять назад, мой рекорд 12ь плюх!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## U.F.O.

думаю, не мало зависит от того чем балуешься. когда был в культурной сталице РФ ставили эксперементы с натур.продуктами. эффект расходится с эффектом нашего местного зелья химического происхождения, типа раша или афгана( у натур.продуктов концентрация маленькая). но с химией есть проблема - после 8-10 есть вероятность остаться в мире иллюзий на вечно. помню как то после продолжительго веселия в довоенное время унесло, естественно зная о будущем нападении германии хотел предупредить кремль о надвигающейся опасности. но заблудился в падъезде, в котором рос мох, на стенах были найные знаки - девочка сосущая хобот у слона, иноплонитяни с жуем на лбу, и много других разных тайных посланий, которые я не так хорошо запомнил. но с такой химии есть побочный эффект, в народе называемый - флэшбэки. к примеру по непонятным причинам можно в автобусе начать разговор с дверью. да и вообще мозги она дико плавит. но это всё влияние химикалиев на человеческий организм. у теминатора же железные кишки и ему побую на это, поэтому засланцем засланцем машина, а не человек.
как мы узнаем што терминаток достик желаемого уровня? - хз.. будем эксперементировать.

----------


## Дима_

Опять косяк, курево действует только на живые организмы. На шестеренки с транзисторами никак не действует!! Так что посылать в прошлое можно только человека, но он в одиночку не справиться!
Кстати, я могу пойти в ментовку и рассказать план Я_смысл_жизни. Менты, чтобы предотвратить этот злодейский план, посмотрят этот форум, найдут из какой точки пишет Я_смысл_жизни, приедут туда и выполнят мой план. Так что мой план вполне реализуем!

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

> Кстати, я могу пойти в ментовку и рассказать план Я_смысл_жизни. Менты, чтобы предотвратить этот злодейский план, посмотрят этот форум, найдут из какой точки пишет Я_смысл_жизни, приедут туда и выполнят мой план. Так что мой план вполне реализуем!


 Ха-ха-ха-ха-ха!!!  :Big Grin:  Ну ты меня расмешил, давно я так от души не смеялся!!! Спс!
А если серьёзно, то ты чё шутиш? Не в том плане што расскажешь, а в том, что менты что-то препримут! Для начала тебе придётся обьяснить, откуда ты это узнал, т.е. это автоматически наталкивает на мысль, что ты там тоже зареган, придётся сказать свой ник и про тебя они тоже коечто на форуме прочитают, ты канеш можеш зарегатся на другой ник, без постов и т.д., ну тогда возникает другой вопрос, а почему ты именно решил про меня рассказать? Если отталкиватся от твоей точки зрения, то тут нужно разбиратся с более чем 90% пользователей! Тут уже столько раз писали разную "чушь", что ппц, написать и сказать можно что угодно! Ладно, я сознаюсь, тока никому ок? Это я пристрелил Кеннеди, незабудь ментам и об этом сказать!  :Big Grin:  Этим мы(да и вообще любой пользователь интернета) и отличается, мы тока и делаем, что п*зд*м-п*зд*м-п*зд*м(уж простите вырвалось), неизвестно, закончил ли кто из нас жизнь с помощью СУ(если человек перестал писать, это ещё не значит, что он умер).....уфффф  :Big Grin:  ну короче ты меня понял! =))

----------


## Flashback

> вы вероятно плохо читаете пресу. британские учёные уже изобрели терминаторов, а русские слессари по секретным секретным удачно смастиреил их точные копии. вот http://demotivation.ru/h1l6r2bc5d9epic.html - здесь показана британкая модель(справа) и усовершенствованая русская модель(слева) с усиленой бронёй. http://demotivation.ru/nvzjbnue1w6epic.html - а это прототип биомеханической сторожевой сабаки, скоро поступит на вооружение пограничников РФ


 ЖЖОД  :Big Grin: DDDDDD

----------


## U.F.O.

> Ладно, я сознаюсь, тока никому ок? Это я пристрелил Кеннеди, незабудь ментам и об этом сказать!


 ну я же говорилл вам, говорил вам, Дима_!!! если накурить терминатора, то кеннеди останется жив, работников военкомата не накажут, следовательно я буду богатым и счастливым! вот видите моя теория верна! я снова прав!

----------


## sha8471

у меня на работе довольно много действующих военных. как они рассказывают суициды переодически случаются. но НИКТО не стрелялся. вешаются, прыгают, но не стреляются.
а еще чаще несчастные случаи. есть нехилый шанс и без суицида помереть.

----------


## Unity

> Вобщем - проблемы будут у людей,  серьезные проблемы, из-за одного идиота.


 А, может быть, именно с социумом у нас не всё в порядке, – если всё ещё, в XXI-м веке, мы безмолвно смиряемся с тем, что ни в чём неповинных людей вот так запросто, согласно скверной средневековой феодальной традиции (к которой молодёжь поистине цивилизованных стран испытывает, в основном, Отвращение) на какое-то время превращают, по сути, в рабов, – обезличенных, бесправных существ, «обязанных» вливаться в некую зверскую иерархию (подозрительно напоминающую «сообщества» шимпанзе), созданную предками некогда в прошлом (в весьма отличных от современных условиях), к коей прежде они никакого отношения не имели и особой жаждой входить в неё не страдали. Всё это до боли напоминает извращённую форму «инициации» у полудиких индейцев Америки и малоразвитых чернокожих (я Не расистка, это всего лишь сравнение).

----------


## Unity

Вынесешь молча всю эту мерзость, – ты «настоящий самец», если же упрямо, категорично, принципиально не желаешь в этом участвовать, – следовательно, недочеловек… Впрочем, кого ныне беспокоит, что прежде всего человеку может быть ценной Свобода, индивидуализм и неприкосновенность…
Как по мне, лишь Добрая Воля и Свободная Инициатива в чём бы то ни было может служить единственной достойной человека мотивацией к действию, – физическое/психологическое же насилие – архаичный деструктивный подход, разрушающий психику, порождающий психопатов.  
Такую важную тему извели на нет, – и такое постоянно случается, если это не затронуло именно Вас – чужие ведь неприятности нам не болят… Социальная эмпатия на нуле…  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> у меня на работе довольно много действующих военных. как они рассказывают суициды переодически случаются. но НИКТО не стрелялся. вешаются, прыгают, но не стреляются.
> а еще чаще несчастные случаи. есть нехилый шанс и без суицида помереть.


 А где гарантия, что подавляющее большинство этих «несчастных случаев» в действительности не являются СУ или даже убийствами, инсценированными под случайность? Кто что докажет, – случись даже убийство в нашей доблестной армии??? У врачей существует т.н. «круговая порука», – один за всех и все за одного – может быть, у военных тоже? Убей кто-либо срочника, – разве станут они это «рекламировать», разве станут наказывать своих же коллег?  :Frown:

----------


## Flashback

> А, может быть, именно с социумом у нас не всё в порядке, – если всё ещё, в XXI-м веке, мы безмолвно смиряемся с тем, что ни в чём неповинных людей вот так запросто, согласно скверной средневековой феодальной традиции (к которой молодёжь поистине цивилизованных стран испытывает, в основном, Отвращение) на какое-то время превращают, по сути, в рабов, – обезличенных, бесправных существ, «обязанных» вливаться в некую зверскую иерархию (подозрительно напоминающую «сообщества» шимпанзе), созданную предками некогда в прошлом (в весьма отличных от современных условиях), к коей прежде они никакого отношения не имели и особой жаждой входить в неё не страдали. Всё это до боли напоминает извращённую форму «инициации» у полудиких индейцев Америки и малоразвитых чернокожих (я Не расистка, это всего лишь сравнение).


 Кто-то говорит тут про какой то порядок? Даже если говорить о том, что у нас не в порядке с социумом, лично я армию во главе всех бед бы не поставил, а начал бы с наркомании, пьянства, уровня преступности и жестокости среди молодежи, с  того что у нас в стране большинство детей начинают пить с 9-10 лет, пусть пиво (которое у нас алкоголем вовсе не считается) которое просто массово рекламируется на каждом углу, еще упомянул бы что вот к примеру 20% мирового оборота героина приходится именно на Россию, от которого гибнут миллионы молодых людей в год. И ето только от героина, а про другие наркотики и алкоголь вообще молчу. И знаешь, глядя на это все, слова "Свобода, индивидуальность и неприкосновенность" российской молодежи - вызывают у меня только смех сквозь слёзы, и вообще не ясно какое это имеет отношение к сабжу. Тут вроде не армия обсуждается, как таковая. И вообще, те, которые хотят свободы и неприкосновенности от "зверской" армии - поступают в ВУЗы, получают специальность, и тогда проявляют свой индивидуализм, и звериная армия им в этом никак не мешает
ЗЫ: Может по твоему армия вообще не нужна? Я вот тоже теперь задумался, зачем нужна армия? Зачем с 41-ого по 45-ый  наши деды (подозрительно напоминающие "сообщество шимпанзе") глупо отдавали не только свою ценную Свободу, Неприкосновенность и Индивидуализм, но и жизнь, и многие делали это именно НЕ по своей воле, но именно такой ценой была достигнута победа, и спасено множество народов, а зачем? Как ты думаешь, Философ? Думаешь в противном случае у тебя была бы сейчас возможность сидеть и философствовать? Радуйся, что она у тебя есть, только прошу делай это на другую тему, а то тошнит, ей богу

----------


## U.F.O.

говоря про армию РФ не нужно забывать, што это не совсем и армия то, в отличи от действующих армии мира, где хоть с автоматом учат обращаться. нет, я не спорю, шт о в РФ есть армия, например: кантрабасы на кауказе и т.п. подразделения, но их мало. все остальные части придуманы для обучения мужского населения воинским навыкам на тот случай, если начнётся война. но в настоящее время они не выполняют данной функции, получается, што молодой человек зря тратит год своей жизни, который он мог бы потратить на получение знаний или на заработок денег.после "Афганистанской компании" армия стала даже страшнее тюрмы, ввелись зонавские понятия и т.п.. это естественно, што не один здравомыслящий молодой человек не хочет попасть в тюрьму(армию), особенно меня растраивает фраза произносимая женщинами, што если ты не был в армии(тюрьме), то ты не парень вовсе, как говорится - "хочется взять и уебать!". глядя на таких женщин/девушек мне и правда начинает казаться, што в нашей стране никогда не наступит светлого интеллектуального развитого будущего.

----------


## Unity

> Кто-то говорит тут про какой то порядок? Даже если говорить о том, что у нас не в порядке с социумом, лично я армию во главе всех бед бы не поставил, а начал бы с наркомании, пьянства, уровня преступности и жестокости среди молодежи, с  того что у нас в стране большинство детей начинают пить с 9-10 лет...


 Кажется, Уильям Джеймс (философ, громадного взноса которых в развитие общества Вы, похоже, не признаёте) говорил: – «…О чём бы мы с вами ни толковали, мы всегда Неизбежно, сами того не желая, путаем причины и следствия – ведь одно порождает другое и эта цепочка не заканчивается никогда». Пьянство, преступность, жестокость, – лишь неизбежные следствия всего того, о чём в обществе «не принято говорить», «ибо тошнит»…  :Big Grin:   :Frown:

----------


## Unity

О том, например, что наши предки, как и прародители их самих, – бессознательные, морально и умственно отсталые существа…  :Frown:  Но повинны в этом не только они, но и многие прежние поколения, взращённые в том же неадекватном духе своими родителями... Как ни крути, безумие, которое "не принято замечать" – основное Наше наследство; чума, инфицирующая рассудок и до последнего вздоха отравляющая наше существование.  :Frown:  Всё наше мерзкое общество основано на заведомо ложных посылках, в коих принято не сомневаться, полагая их «прописными истинами» (вспомнить хотя бы, – «…анархия, – это хаос»... Человек «должен трудиться в поте лица, добывая свой хлеб средь волчцов»; человек «обязан» любить и защищать свою «родину»; суицид, – «типичная форма девиантного поведения»)… Почему же за тысячи лет нашей сомнительной «эволюции» мы так и не удосужились разрешить проблемы пьянства, коррупции, разного рода преступности? Да и вообще, – пытались ли мы этим когда-либо заниматься в действительности, – или же всего лишь разглагольствовали, притворялись и делали вид, что всем нам это не безразлично?..  :Mad:

----------


## Unity

> ЗЫ: Может по твоему армия вообще не нужна? Я вот тоже теперь задумался, зачем нужна армия? Зачем с 41-ого по 45-ый  наши деды (подозрительно напоминающие "сообщество шимпанзе") глупо отдавали не только свою ценную Свободу, Неприкосновенность и Индивидуализм, но и жизнь, и многие делали это именно НЕ по своей воле, но именно такой ценой была достигнута победа, и спасено множество народов, а зачем? Как ты думаешь, Философ? Думаешь в противном случае у тебя была бы сейчас возможность сидеть и философствовать? Радуйся, что она у тебя есть, только прошу делай это на другую тему, а то тошнит, ей богу


 «…Мужчина должен быть сильным, дабы защищать свою любимую женщину, мать любимых детей»… А откуда вообще растут ноги у подобного мифа?  :Big Grin:  Как прикажете всё это понимать?!  :Smile:  Вначале были адекватные люди, что любили друг друга и мирно рождали детей... Затем с представителей «сильного пола» выделилась особая «каста» кретинов, внешне никак не отличных от прочих людей, ставших практиковать на постоянной основе разного рода насилие по отношению к женщинам, – и вследствие этого и возникла потребность в «смелом, удалом, сильном Защитнике»?..  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

Из чего следует, – не допускай общество появления среди самцов сущих выродков, – потребность бы в какой-либо защите для слабых и хрупких девчонок отпала бы сама собой… Но, право же, кому это нужно в действительности? Гораздо проще плевать на воспитание, на удручающую «традицию» умственной отсталости средь парней, – легче ведь затем изредка осаждать особо зарвавшихся, доказывая, таким образом, свою мнимую «необходимость» женщине – да и попросту хорошо с целью самоутверждения эго… 
То же и с армией, – не допускай человечество самой традиционной возможности разрешать все глобально-политические вопросы массовым «героическим» «съездом на дурачка» по приказу вожака (т.е. политика, президента, министра обороны & etc.), простой аморальной регрессией к состоянию озверевшей, умственно-отсталой, недоразвитой обезьяны, использующей все подручные средства для убиения ближнего своего, – необходимости в армии, стае социальных паразитов в мирное время по сути своей, не было бы в принципе!!!  :Frown:  Люди могли бы быть людьми, – а не теми мерзкими тварями, коими являемся ныне…  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unity

> Это естественно, што не один здравомыслящий молодой человек не хочет попасть в тюрьму(армию), особенно меня растраивает фраза произносимая женщинами, што если ты не был в армии(тюрьме), то ты не парень вовсе, как говорится - "хочется взять и уебать!". глядя на таких женщин/девушек мне и правда начинает казаться, што в нашей стране никогда не наступит светлого интеллектуального развитого будущего.


 Ну что Вы, мистер, – весь этот омерзительный цирк со службой/казармой/присягой всё же имеет некий «смысл» – например, показать всему миру, что, мы, русские люди, хотя и… граждане «находящейся в хроническом процессе развития» страны, скажем так, – но в случае необходимости станем все как одни прекрасной массовкой, первоклассным пушечным мясом для беспилотников NATO, к примеру, – либо аналогичной техники 21-го века, ну, хотя бы у того же КНР…  :Big Grin:  Важно вовсе не то, что в действительности все мы Не патриоты этого конкретного государства (аки идеи в головах людей), – важно то, что нас после соответствующей обработки, дрессуры, можно использовать в качестве статистических единиц в отчётах на высоких столах…  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

P.S. Вообще издавна презираю мужчин Как «Психологический Пол», – ведь ни одна бы женщина в здравом уме, хоть раз рождавшая детей, не пожелала бы им войны, которую могут устроить лишь мужчины в силу естественной ограниченности их жизненного опыта, отведённого им Природой, ценящие «Мужество, Доблесть, Силу и Честь», а не мир, разум, гармонию и любовь… Ах, если бы только все эти бешенные «военные» вдруг перебили бы друг друга, – установился бы, наконец, обещанный Библией Мир…  :Smile:  Люди не могут оставаться недоразвитыми всегда, – что-то когда-то всё же заставит нас поумнеть!..  :Frown:   :Mad:

----------


## Flashback

спасибо, посмеялся от души =))))))))

----------


## U.F.O.

> P.S. Вообще издавна презираю мужчин Как «Психологический Пол», – ведь ни одна бы женщина в здравом уме, хоть раз рождавшая детей, не пожелала бы им войны, которую могут устроить лишь мужчины в силу естественной ограниченности их жизненного опыта, отведённого им Природой, ценящие «Мужество, Доблесть, Силу и Честь», а не мир, разум, гармонию и любовь… Ах, если бы только все эти бешенные «военные» вдруг перебили бы друг друга, – установился бы, наконец, обещанный Библией Мир…  Люди не могут оставаться недоразвитыми всегда, – что-то когда-то всё же заставит нас поумнеть!..


 кому нужны "Мужество, Доблесть, Сила и Честь"? мужчине? - да вы бредите! мужчине нужна женщина, а женщине в свою очередь нужен мужчина способный не только в инете трепаться, но так же обладающий "Мужеством, Доблестью, Силой и Честью"..... перестаньте себя обманывать и взгляните фактам в лицо (:

----------


## Дима_

> тут нужно разбиратся с более чем 90% пользователей!


 В вашем случае вы угрожаете не только себе, но и другим людям! К тому же чувсвтуется, что вероятность того что вы это сделаете - высокая! И есть такое понятие как "подготовка к преступлению". За что арестовывать 90% пользователей? Они никому не угрожают, ну может есть пара личностей.



> ну я же говорилл вам, говорил вам, Дима_!!! если накурить терминатора, то кеннеди останется жив, работников военкомата не накажут, следовательно я буду богатым и счастливым! вот видите моя теория верна! я снова прав!


 U.F.O, может хватит уже нести ахинею на этом форуме?

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

> В вашем случае вы угрожаете не только себе, но и другим людям! К тому же чувсвтуется, что вероятность того что вы это сделаете - высокая! И есть такое понятие как "подготовка к преступлению".


 Почему я угрожаю другим людям? Я же сказал что только себя престрилю!  :Wink:  Если ты имеешь ввиду что будут разбираться с психологом и т.д., то я могу написать предсмертную записку, где напишу, чтонибудь типа, что я решился на это только в армии, до этого мыслей о СУ небыло, да и вообще я могу чёнить напридумывать, я сомневаюсь, что когото уволят или не дай бог посадят!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## смертник

> что я решился на это только в армии, до этого мыслей о СУ небыло


 доведение в армии до самоубийства, и как ты думаешь что будет со всеми кто с тобой служил, с начальством ?
мда...

----------


## U.F.O.

> U.F.O, может хватит уже нести ахинею на этом форуме?


 мне нравится нести чушь, шутить, флудить и т.д. - это мой способ снимать стресс. если вам это не нравится, то просто не обращайте внимание... (:
если бы я относился к жизни серьёзно, я бы ещё в 2007 году закончил свою жизнь СУ.
зы ааааагромное спасибо этому форуму (:

----------


## Дима_

А-а-а, так на этом форуме можно нести ахинею...

----------


## U.F.O.

без понятия.....

----------


## Unity

> кому нужны "Мужество, Доблесть, Сила и Честь"? мужчине? - да вы бредите! мужчине нужна женщина, а женщине в свою очередь нужен мужчина.


 Человеку действительно нужен партнёр, компаньон, «Родственная Душа», это бесспорно так. Это «фундамент» бытия, это основа искомого всеми нами счастья. Рада, что хоть в чём-то мы с Вами солидарны! Однако далее Вы утверждаете, что… 



> ...способный не только в инете трепаться, но так же обладающий "Мужеством, Доблестью, Силой и Честью"


 Обладающий всеми этими «славными» качествами с какой именно целью? Дабы быть своего рода «bodyguard’ом» при девушке, «по умолчанию» неспособной самостоятельно защититься от естественно более физически-сильного парня, настроенной не столь лояльно и благодушно, аки классический галантный «поклонник», некий обходительный джентльмен, завоевывающий взаимность, доверие долгие годы; пытающийся Прежде постели познать тонкую, ранимую душу своей компаньонки?..
Всё так удобно, разумно, логично, – милая, слабая «драгоценность» нуждается в надёжной охране.  :Smile:  Однако мы опять упускаем из виду Самое Важное – а именно то, что «потребность» в «защитнике» возникла в древние тёмные времена Как Реакция на то прискорбное обстоятельство, что ещё ранее коим-то уму неясным образом возникла «традиция» взращивать и допускать присутствие в социуме умственно-отсталых людей, обладающих Силой, достаточной дабы надругаться над естественно-слабой и хрупкой девчонкой и, вместе с тем, не располагающих достаточным количеством серо-белого вещества в черепной коробке, дабы естественным, цивилизованным образом стать некой избранной леди «второй половинкой». Благодаря этой «традиции» уже тысячи лет средь подавляющего большинства адекватных людей встречаются хаотично дрейфующие <censored> (читать: духовно-ущербные похотливые псы, Мягко говоря!), способные реально причинить вред девчонке и надругаться над нею; рассматривающие людей аки вещи, кои можно невозбранно «использовать»!  :Frown:  И всё это не риторика, – девчонкам ныне действительно Небезопасно гулять по Городу в тёмное время суток одним, – ибо в любой подворотне может таиться Недочеловек, существование коего столь либерально допущено нашим бешеным социумом (или, что хуже, даже целая стая подобных уродов, «охотящихся» на машине)!!! 
Мой родственник служит в местном УБОП, частенько приносит домой ленты с милицейскими сводками (т.е. для него это «всего лишь» макулатура, бумага для записей, чистая с одной стороны)… И буквально хочется Выть, читая об Очередном групповом изнасиловании, очередном неопознанном трупе женщины в какой-нибудь лесополосе!..  :Frown:

----------


## U.F.O.

феменизм детектед. предпологаю, што в вашем детстве присутствовало физическое насилие со стороны глупых и одовременно сильных мальчиков, што вылилось в неновесть к здоровому мужскому телу в будущем. и любой у кого рука в объёме толще 20см и не носящий чёлку автоматически становится для вас олицитворением быдла. заверяю вас, не все мальчики с хорошим телом надругиваются над "беззащитными" девушками. хотя в наше время беззащитных девушек то не так уж и много осталось. ваша теория про бесполый мир прекрасна, но мы живём в реальном мире, где не плохо было бы уметь защищать свои интересы. образ мужчины-защитника сформировался в те незапаметные времена, когда наши предки жили в пещерах и зинмались охотой - это "момент истынны". я не стороник насилия, я за мир и секс во всём мире, но тощей бесполой амёбой мне быть не хочется. мне просто интересно, каков ваш идеал мужчины? - ленивый рахит целый день зависающий в инете и не на што не способный?

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Хмм...голосовал за 1-й вариант. 
Иногда кажется, что если попаду туда, то непременно посчитаю нужным выстрелить в себя, а возможно, что даже и выстрелю. В мои позитивные моменты, мне становится грустно от этого. Я всё таки думаю, что лучше в армию не идти. Но она,как известно призывная, а я годен. Это печально.

----------


## Нет суициду

Психиатору в военкомате плевать хоть вены вскрой при ней она скажет что здоров))ты не сможешь там застрелиться))обьясняю))вот сидя дома все окружающие пляшут под твою дудкувсе тебе не нравиться депресняк все не так))а в армии ты сам по себе и всем похую на других,первое хочется есть и спать голова другим забита не до СУ,ты хоть раз видел чтобы в газете или еще где написали что солдат застрелился?это бывает очень очень редко,военные свои жопы так прикроют что получиться несчастный случай на стрельбах,(пришлют тебя домой в цинковом гробу закрытом и все бумажки типа погиб несчастный случай)кто то здесь писал что врача накажут,в части свои врачи ты не думай что ты приедешь и тебе сразу АК в руки,автомат дают в караул или стрельбы и на присягу))в армии скорей другого застрелишь чем себя))а во время Великой отечественной никто не косил и о СУ не думал,поколение другое,воспитание другое раньше такого слова не было (СУ) они защищали нас,своих внуков и своих детей,свою родину,А кого ты сможешь защитить?поколение наше потеренное и гнилое,не все конечно,ты даже сам себя от себя защитить не можешь

----------


## смертник

> Но она,как известно призывная, а я годен. Это печально.


 а меня из-за депрессии туда не возьмут...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нет суициду

> а меня из-за депрессии туда не возьмут...


 В дурку положат?

----------


## смертник

> В дурку положат?


 мда...

----------


## Нет суициду

> мда...


 можно как нибудь без дурки,не думал об этом?

----------


## смертник

> можно как нибудь без дурки,не думал об этом?


 причем тут дурка? я там не был даже...

----------


## Нет суициду

> причем тут дурка? я там не был даже...


 Что за бред???
у тебя же депресняк,тебя же в армию не берут

----------


## смертник

> Что за бред???
> у тебя же депресняк,тебя же в армию не берут


 а ты думаешь все с депрессией в психушке лежат?
я пришел к психиатру, поговорил, типа умереть и прочее хочу, ну мне лечение назначили и еще, сказала выпишем справку, при которой в армию не берут :Smile:  кстати и мед комиссию от военкомата проходил, ихний психиатр позвонил моему, они поговорили, и ответ - тебя в армию не возьмут :Smile:

----------


## Нет суициду

Очень странно,обычно они отправляют в свою больничку и там ты проходишь обследование примерно месяц или меньше там они делают заключение о твоем психическом состоянии и решают годен или нет,военный билет ты получил?

----------


## смертник

> военный билет ты получил?


 хотя нет, у меня справка есть, что не возьмут... а военный наверное потом

----------


## fuсka rolla

можно потянуть время, подав на военкомат в суд за неконституционные действия- служба противоречит трем пунктам документа. но кроме времени выиграть ничего не получится. У меня 5 лет болит голова- невралгия лицевого нерва (боль 10 баллов из 10), обезболивающие по рецепту дают, по два месяца лежу в больницах во время приступов. В военкомате сказали, что это только ограничение по родам войск. Смешные, ей богу! ))))))
психиатру рассказал все, как есть. .она на все забила Интересным ей показалось только увлечение наркотиками, побежала к глав терапевту, тот сказал, что доказательств употребления нет.

у них же недоборы жесткие. друг вернулся в мае из армии, сказал, что не судимых(!) в роте было четыре человека.

----------


## Сахасрара

> У меня 5 лет болит голова- невралгия лицевого нерва (боль 10 баллов из 10), обезболивающие по рецепту дают, по два месяца лежу в больницах во время приступов. В военкомате сказали, что это только ограничение по родам войск.


 оо, жесткач!! при такой невралгии люди пули в лоб пускают, какая тут армия!

----------


## fuсka rolla

а с язвой меня не взяли)

----------


## sick boy

отдать долг родине? глупость какая , это родина мне должна, ой как должна.

----------


## mertvec

> отдать долг родине? глупость какая , это родина мне должна, ой как должна.


 Что ты, что ты. Ведь это же великая честь, быть русским. Каждый американец завидует каждому русскому, поэтому они нас и не любят. Ведь ты ходишь по великой земле, в великом государстве бок о бок с великим народом. Именно поэтому ты должен родине отдать год своей жизни. [блюёт]  А потом еще всю жизнь будешь должен государству. [наливает]  И дети твои будут должны этим скотам, которые придумывают всё новые налоги и людей за людей не считают. [выпивает]

ЗЫ: А меня комиссовали через 3 месяца. =)

----------


## fuсka rolla

> говорю сразу, ничего у тебя не получится из "застрелится", потому что ты автомат увидишь только на присяге и еще может быть пару раз постреляешь по 3 выстрела на стрельбищах, где ты будешь под неусыпным контролем сержанта или офицера. Хотя можешь заныкать патрон со стрельб и во время чистки оружия исполнить задуманное, но это вряд ли. Я за всю свою службу не слышал чтобы где-то стрелялись. Там у тебя такой стресс будет, что не до самоубийства, а наоборот тебе выжить захочится любой ценой.


 в карауле нельзя? Я не был в армии, по-этому и спрашиваю.

----------


## mertvec

По результатам тестов могут в караул не пустить.

----------


## Shamal

Под поезд, с крыши не проще? 

Или хочется именно "пиу пиу" на прощание)?

----------


## trypo

> говорю сразу, ничего у тебя не получится из "застрелится", потому что ты автомат увидишь только на присяге и еще может быть пару раз постреляешь по 3 выстрела на стрельбищах, где ты будешь под неусыпным контролем сержанта или офицера. Хотя можешь заныкать патрон со стрельб и во время чистки оружия исполнить задуманное, но это вряд ли. Я за всю свою службу не слышал чтобы где-то стрелялись. Там у тебя такой стресс будет, что не до самоубийства, а наоборот тебе выжить захочится любой ценой.


 в учебке да - пострелять нет варианта,
на присяге нам вроде с пустым магазинов пистольчики давали-
да и там не вариант : куча родителей , официоз и пр.
на стрельбах тоже согласен : три пульки и сержант над тобой висит- не с руки будет .

но когда по боевым частям разослали- там все проще :
полные магазины , кучу раз выходили в поле , на учения и прочую лабудень -
автомат и пара магазинов у каждого 
и броники , в которые деды все свои металл. пластинки спихали :)
варианты есть вобщем.

я хз где ты служил- там где я везьде были суициды ,
а в боевой - там и с автоматом стрелялись , и не только в себя..

про эту хрень , что кого-то снимут , разжалуют за суицид-
это сказки для детей.
в армейке хрен кто до чего докапается - поворчат немного да и стихнет,
а сами родители без поддержки коммитета матерей вообще нихера добится не смогут-
армейка сверхзакрытая стуктура.

"Там у тебя такой стресс будет, что не до самоубийства, а наоборот тебе выжить захочится любой ценой." это да - меняет там мозги основательно.
я сам уодил в армейку на встречу со смертью:
но дедовщина - это ошалеть какая дисциплина-
нам рассказывали всякие сказки про уставные части- но лично не довелось побывать 
а там где деды- это мозгоебство каждый день :
лишь бы отбой спокойным был :) , а суицид и прочая гражданка - после присяги все это уходит на последний план.

но то , что в каждой части случаются суициды- говорит , что вариант все-таки есть :
но те случаи , по рассказам это в основном от беззащитности от безумной жестокости дедов-
они не шли в армию за смертью , но вынужденно обрели ,
а такие как я , смутные , затравленные - таких там особо не драчили-
в основном ломали сильных и здоровых , а скот и так послушный , без пиздюлей -
хотя от них никто не спрячется :)

лично я уверен, что суицидники в армейке по причине жесткой дисциплины-
на гражданке не понять , что это такое-
отсутствия всякой личной свободы действий,
поменяют , либо на время позабудут о своих планах,

но опять же на личном примере-
в боевой части , я убегал несколько раз- меня ловили и всякая муть была,
но видимо вид у меня был такой сомнительный 
не было требунала и угрозы дисбата ,
и меня в итоге в медчасть сослали ,
в палату суицидников :)
нас было человек двадцать из пяти тысяч всей бригады 
и надо сказать, поток в нашу палату не угасал 
потом комиссия и меня отправили домой как суицидника с графой в военнике о шизофрении :)
но на гражданке я на учет в психушке не вставал,
так и живу со статьей в военнике , причем на работу устроился ,
хотя там грозились , что будут проверять военник , паспорт -
но отчего-то не докопались ни до чего .

армека может внести существенные изменения в план-
на гражданке все гораздо проще.

----------


## fuсka rolla

не знаю как срочникам, но на недельных сборах дают только 3 патрона. Полный магазин, по рассказам друга, - редкость для неконтрактников.

----------


## Merkuriy

Я за армию и с нее уже не вылезаю 10 лет так что служить надо. И если суждено умереть то в бою а не как последний пес

----------


## Merkuriy

> Это где это срочникам давали на учениях полные магазины боевых патронов? Что за часть если не секрет?
> Спали тоже с оружием с пристегнутыми полными магазинами?


  да у нас часть 16 бригада и стреляли в доволь и спали с оружием в обнимку

----------


## fuсka rolla

Я где-то говорил уже, что давно пора определиться- правовое мы государство, или- нет. Вопреки желания человека тащить его за бесплатно в место, которое он не хочет- это дикость. Дикость, дибилизм и свинство. Как, вообще, можно узаконить годичное повиновение уставу? Как можно узаконить любое принуждение?! Сволота.

----------


## Анонимус

> Это где это срочникам давали на учениях полные магазины боевых патронов? Что за часть если не секрет?
> Спали тоже с оружием с пристегнутыми полными магазинами?


 Западный военный округ, 20 гвардейская армия, 9 мотострелковая бригада (славящаяся своими полигонами)
Вот тут на учениях на УКС дают боевые, полный магазин. Не верите - попадите, отслужите, увидите.

P.S. Часть в боевой готовности, т.е. если что - по бэхам (БМП-2 на армейском сленге) и на войну.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Ок, а что, это- единственная часть в РФ? 
Это риторический- нет необходимости отвечать. В одном городе тоже, знаете-ли, средняя зарплата на порядки отличается.

----------


## Анонимус

Частей много, но то, что срочникам не дают боевых - заблуждение людей, видящих армию только через призму телевизора/компьютера. Могут не выдать разве что войскам материального обеспечения, или автобату, или стройбату, или РХБЗ, но пехота, танки, артиллеристы, ВДВ и морпехи и множество других боевых подразделений стреляют боевыми, это факт. Общался с множеством военнослужащих-срочников, не "нюхали" орудия из них разве что только писаря, да банщики с поварами, да и те не все

----------


## fuсka rolla

По-моему благосостояние определяется не наличием автомата у солдата, а кол-вом патронов в оном. И Я не видел, чтобы у срочников было больше 3 патронов на стрельбище. 
А друг вообще на стрельбах не был за весь год. Хотя оба находились в частях, принадлежащих последнему "кругу обороны москвы".

----------


## U.F.O.

на стрельбах 4 магазина положено, но на положено хуй наложено(: хотя тут ещё зависит от части и от подразделения, есть маза вообще на стрельбах не побывать. на учениях холостые были, штоб друг-друга не перестреляли, не поранились там. там смысл не в том штоб из тебя сделать снайпера, а обучить элементарному штоб не троить в реальной ситуации. хотя спецназ может и с боевыми везде гоняет. серьёзные же ребята то... в караулы кстате с боевыми заступают.

----------


## U.F.O.

мулено... это не в мурманске?

----------


## grey

Кстати тоже думал о пуле в голову если пойду в армию. Правда сомневался что сделаю это, так как обстановка изменится и возможно в лучшую сторону, а думать самоубиваться или нет - это идиотизм уже а не самоубийство.
В армии пока не был, но всё ещё подлежу призыву

----------


## Lion

Не так страшен чёрт ,как его малюют. про армию. (был,знаю)

----------


## fuсka rolla

Так здесь не боятся армии- глупо ее боятся, когда рассматриваешь оное в качестве доступа к оружию. Читайте внимательнее.

----------


## Lion

В армии уйма способов и причин покончить с жизнью. и не обязательно ходить в караул с автоматом.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Мне, конечно, армия не грозит уже, но...расскажи. Если не сложно и время позволяет.

----------


## U.F.O.

отравиться армейской кухней... (:

----------


## wiki

> отравиться армейской кухней... (:


 , неужто прямо так гадко и противно, что можно отравиться????

----------


## fuсka rolla

Я был только на сборах. И только неделю. Собирали калашников, стреляли в поле...Нам сказали, что еда у нас была еще очень съедобной. Я, естественно, этого не заметил. Рисовая каша с незаметными глазу кусками жира, который вызывает тошноту, оказавшись на зубах. Еще помню капусту, которая пахла кабинетом врача. Суп - вода с солью. Из того, что Я мог распознать как "съедобное"- пюре. Но оно было зеленоватым. Я понимаю, что зависит от того, в какой части человек оказался, но, блин, в центральном федеральном округе это стыдно. Друг пришел этим летом из армии. Успел оценить новую форму от Юдашкина. Сказал, что из-за нее половина части слегла с пневмонией. Кроме очень относительной красоты, в ней ничего хорошего нет. 
Но это- мое впечатление. Только мне кажется, что если подобное происходило только неделю, на не армейские деньги, то в "настоящей" армии все гораздо хуже.

----------


## wiki

> Успел оценить новую форму от Юдашкина. Сказал, что из-за нее половина части слегла с пневмонией. Кроме очень относительной красоты, в ней ничего хорошего нет. 
> Но это- мое впечатление. Только мне кажется, что если подобное происходило только неделю, на не армейские деньги, то в "настоящей" армии все гораздо хуже.


  Форма от Юдашкина-это та которая пятнистая???

А в 


> в центральном федеральном округе это стыдно


  это в не в подмосковье случаем? Если там, то для этого округа это в порядке вещей.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Форма от Юдашкина-это та которая пятнистая???
> 
> А в  это в не в подмосковье случаем? Если там, то для этого округа это в порядке вещей.


 Не то, чтобы пятнистая...правильнее сказать- пиксельная )
Центральный федеральный округ- это почти вся европейская территория россии )

----------


## wiki

> Центральный федеральный округ- это почти вся европейская территория россии )


 , я имела ввиду Вы в каком районе служили, что там такая жесть????

----------


## fuсka rolla

> , я имела ввиду Вы в каком районе служили, что там такая жесть????


 Я же сказал, что Я не служил. Только на сборах был: разбирали автоматы, стреляли и ели говно. Вот и все )

Такая жесть везде, на сколько Я знаю ) Из всех знакомых, что служили, ни один хорошего про армию не сказал. Хотя служили в разных частях, в разных городах, в разных регионах и в разное время. Все получали люлей, как от сослуживцев, так и от офицеров. В большинстве случаев, люли заслуженные- за "косяки". Но, блин, как можно избивать людей за то, что "накосячили", если они и в армию-то не хотели, и быть-то там не желали, и ВСЕ поскорее хотят забыть все произошедшее. Выбор был не их- бить, по сути, не за что. Мое мнение: армия должна быть целиком контрактной. Те солдаты, которых призвали- это не солдаты. Им плевать на всю армию, на всех офицеров, на присягу и на их правила потому, что хотят домой. Потому, что их принудили жить год\два с людьми, с которыми они общаться бы и не стали на гражданке. Да и тратить год\два на службу- дибилизм. Все навыки, что даются срочникам осваиваются за два месяца (максимум). Держать их год там- бессмысленно и жестоко. Я уже говорил как-то, что мы не можем считаться ни гражданским обществом, ни конституционной страной, ни правовым государством, пока у нас ОСНОВНОЙ документ противоречит европейской конституции и правам человека.

----------


## wiki

Я тоже такого же мнения по поводу контрактников. Весь мир нормально призывает людей по контракту, платит им деньги и люди служат потому что они этого хотят, им это нравится, а у нас как в средневековье- своеобразное рабство. Иной раз посмотришь на солдат-призывников и страшно становится от осознания того, что, а вдруг война и что тогда, кто страну будет защищать? Им же реально будет пофиг, переметнутся и всё, особенно всякие-разные наркоманы, преступники которыми кишит наша современная армия.

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

Мне армия не помогла... Хоть и находишься 24 часа с людьми, но социофобия мне кажется, это стиль жизни, это характер что-ли.. Не могу избавиться от неё.

----------


## U.F.O.

> Я тоже такого же мнения по поводу контрактников. Весь мир нормально призывает людей по контракту, платит им деньги и люди служат потому что они этого хотят, им это нравится, а у нас как в средневековье- своеобразное рабство. Иной раз посмотришь на солдат-призывников и страшно становится от осознания того, что, а вдруг война и что тогда, кто страну будет защищать? Им же реально будет пофиг, переметнутся и всё, особенно всякие-разные наркоманы, преступники которыми кишит наша современная армия.


 прожжоных нариков и людей с судимостью в ВСРФ не набирают. или вы про понятия армейские говорите?
и полностью контрактная армия я думаю россии не грозит (:
вы наверное говорите про солдат-призывников толькошто призваных - "молодых. и духов", на них да стрмёно смотреть...

----------


## wiki

> прожжоных нариков и людей с судимостью в ВСРФ не набирают. или вы про понятия армейские говорите?
> и полностью контрактная армия я думаю россии не грозит (:
> вы наверное говорите про солдат-призывников толькошто призваных - "молодых. и духов", на них да стрмёно смотреть...


 Да, их я и  имею ввиду.

----------


## U.F.O.

не переживайте за них, их не оправят воевать, отправят тех кто уже отслужил хотя бы пол года, ну или "учебку" прошёл. (:

----------


## wiki

> не переживайте за них, их не оправят воевать, отправят тех кто уже отслужил хотя бы пол года, ну или "учебку" прошёл. (:


  Да я-то не переживаю как-то.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> прожжоных нариков и людей с судимостью в ВСРФ не набирают.


 Вот тебе монолог годичной давности. Из армии , естественно.
- выйти из строя судимым.
тишина.
- кто судим- выйти из строя.
тишина.
- хорошо. Кто НЕ судим?
Вышло три человека. 

В армию ВСЕХ берут.

----------


## Sergey1292

Скоро идти в армию, реально ли там совершить суицид ?(застрелится)

----------


## Biven4

> Скоро идти в армию, реально ли там совершить суицид ?(застрелится)


  В строевых частях - реально. ( в карауле) В нестроевых ( с таким настроением) - убьют - и стреляться не прийдётся.

----------


## Мертвец

> В строевых частях - реально. ( в карауле) В нестроевых ( с таким настроением) - убьют - и стреляться не прийдётся.


  До караула с оружием еще дожить надо и присягу принять. И далеко не факт, что ты туда заступишь. Иные же способы  трудноосуществимы. Поверь, знаю о чем пишу.

----------


## Мертвец

У меня вопрос к участникам форума, отслужившим в армии: были ли у вас реальные попытки суицида в армии? Что бы хотелось узнать: 1. Какие конкретно попытки вы предпринимали.   2. Чем они закончились и с какими для вас последствиями.     3. Продолжаете ли вы думать о суициде на гражданке. Вопросы задаю не из праздного интереса, знаю по опыту: армия едва ли не самое неподходящее место для суицида. А то по ходу некоторые думают, что там стреляйся-не хочу. Ребята, поверьте, это не так.

----------


## fanter

Шел в армию от безразличия к своей жизни, думал что либо я там как-то изменюсь, либо застрелюсь. Что хочу сказать, армия явно не подходящее место для самосовершенствования, а уж для суицида тем более. Так получилось, что мне не пришлось там долго мучиться, через два месяца меня положили в дурку, а когда выпустили с категорией "В", я попытался вскрыть себе вены.. в результате получил уродливые продольные красные шрамы на обеих руках. А так как я уже был комиссован, меня быстро отправили домой. При мне в части тоже несколько людей резали вены, или устраивали истерики, результат этого как правило либо беседа с психологом части, либо отправка на консультацию в психиатрическое отделение с возможной последующей госпитализацией. И да боевое оружие в армии вы получите либо только на стрельбах, которые могут быть всего пару раз за всю службу в зависимости от части, либо в карауле, куда вы можете вообще не попасть.

----------


## Мертвец

Хочу добавить к вышесказанному, что придется еще доказать, действительно ли конечной целью было лишение себя жизни. В психиатрии есть понятие "Демонстративно-шантажный тип суицидального поведения." Т.е. если неудавшегося суицидента все же признают психически здоровым, можно попасть под статью 339 УК. Да и в случае, если и комиссуют домой, это пройдет какое-то время и время не из приятных. Хорошего отношения и сочувствия к себе в этом случае не ждите: ни в медпункте части, ни в гарнизонном госпитале, ни в психушке. Это армия, и "суицидник" для них только подстава и лишние проблемы.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Шел в армию от безразличия к своей жизни, думал что либо я там как-то изменюсь, либо застрелюсь. Что хочу сказать, армия явно не подходящее место для самосовершенствования


 Ну, почему? Мой друг в армии, все-таки, дочитал "доктора Живагу" и "Фауста". И узнал о Леониде Андрееве. Я ненавижу следующую фразу, но " всезависит от человека". Он и до армии дураком не был. Есть желание- совершенствуйся где угодно.

----------


## fanter

> Есть желание- совершенствуйся где угодно.


 Безусловно, но лучше подальше оттуда =)

----------


## 4ёрный

За несколько лет моей службы неоднократно сталкивался с СУ. Огнестрелов - ни одного. В основном веревка и консервные банки. Даже не штык-нож. Оконченых СУ - ни одного. Знаю, поскольку занимался документами и видел медзаключения о коммиссации. Был лишь один забавный случай, когда солдат на вышке решил поспать и в качестве кровати приспособил АК. А он возьми да выстрели. Стекло в будке быстро заменили, его с караульных сняли, дело как то замяли. Но чувак был весьма бледен.

----------

